

Bio-Fuel Powered Electric Triplane Launches on Kickstarter - butwhy
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/27/bio-fuel-powered-electric-triplane-launches-on-kickstarter/

======
butwhy
I agree with most of the TC commenters. They're raising money for R&D yet
there are so many things about the engineering behind this that are
fundamentally flawed.

